# Doing boardslides on boxes help



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

no, just work on spinning when your already on the box first. once thats mastered, then jump on. when you try to jump on, you might get scared in the air and land on your heel edge and fall on your butt. dont even try the jump on until you are pretty confident about boardsl;iding a box.


----------



## Lifprasir (Jan 11, 2011)

It's called shifties*, I believe. And ^ is exactly what happened to me. :S Gouged my board unnecessarily,


----------



## Littlebigdreams (Jan 27, 2011)

i would say this video helped me a lot when I was learning board slides.
YouTube - Snowboard Trick Tip: World's Best Frontboard Tutorial
i'd also recommend just setting aside an hour or so by a box and practice. once you try the trick repeatedly in a short amount of time, it will become much easier than you deem it to be.


----------



## jlm1976 (Feb 26, 2009)

Definitely start off spinning into the boardslide. Try keeping your weight slightly forward in your approach. Once on the box, use your hips to rotate the board into the boardslide. Also, remember that you can lean pretty far down the box without catching an edge.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

If its a ride on flat box (which most new jib tricks should be tried on) the consequences will be relatively minor, so it's up to you whether or not to spin onto.

I would suggest starting with a ride on 50-50, counter rotate into a backside boardslide, and then back out to regular. After awhile you'll be able to jump on the same way without starting off in the 50-50 position. Do the same thing with front boards.

But if you want to learn bs boardslides to fakie, don't start with a 50-50, because just like 180s the entire trick is initiated from the lip of the jump. The same with FS boardslides to fakie.

And if you can't do both front and back 180s yet don't waste your time on front and back boards to fakie...go learn them. It'll save you a lot of time and frustration.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

Littlebigdreams said:


> i would say this video helped me a lot when I was learning board slides.
> YouTube - Snowboard Trick Tip: World's Best Frontboard Tutorial
> i'd also recommend just setting aside an hour or so by a box and practice. once you try the trick repeatedly in a short amount of time, it will become much easier than you deem it to be.


I also used that video and the rest of the "freestyle coaching" you get from that full DVD set.
I just hiked a box many times and on my 4th attempt, I able to do tailpresses, and then hop on tail presses after a few more hikes. But the boardslides ended up more to be buttslides and backslides.  I suggest armor. I found the 50-50 to counter rotate into a backside boardslide on the slide to be kind of hard, but I didn't really practice it on flatground first so...maybe that would have helped.


----------



## SiKBOY (Oct 1, 2010)

Practice the counter rotation action with the board off first to get used to the feeling. Then with the board on on flat ground and then while you are moving on a relatively flat run. Make sure that you have a minimal edge angle (nearly catching a toe edge).

Back off your highback angle if you have any.


----------



## loren646 (Dec 9, 2009)

it's all been said ....

but you can also try it on the snow. no box or nothing. just pretend there is one.


----------



## hhaidar (Feb 1, 2011)

i'm going with what snowolf said. I teach boardslides in a progression from riding onto a flat box 50-50, and doing a very light shifty, and reverting regular. From there I have students progressively add rotation until they are comfortable with the full boardslide. The one thing I'll add, is that its EXTREMELY helpful to hike the box, and have them keep hitting it. By doing this, the student gets progressively more comfortable in a way that they don't if they hit it once, ride to the bottom, and take a full lap to come back. just my .02


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

hhaidar said:


> The one thing I'll add, is that its EXTREMELY helpful to hike the box, and have them keep hitting it. By doing this, the student gets progressively more comfortable in a way that they don't if they hit it once, ride to the bottom, and take a full lap to come back. just my .02


Man, why didn't I think of this? That makes so much sense to do since I'm learning boxes now...

I swear, the simplest solutions are always the ones that I never think of :/

Not that it matters at the small hills around here though. Will definitely do that on the mountain with longer runs though.


----------



## hhaidar (Feb 1, 2011)

Leo, even at mtns with short runs, try sessioning that one feature at a time and I think you'll find that you progress SO much faster.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

hhaidar said:


> Leo, even at mtns with short runs, try sessioning that one feature at a time and I think you'll find that you progress SO much faster.


No, my hills are very small. Like 400vft small lol. We have some 6 and 7's with longer runs though, but those are a hike for me.

What I'm most worried about is the crowd. Parks here are always packed and I'd probably get barreled into if I'm busy hiking one feature.


----------



## hhaidar (Feb 1, 2011)

you might be surprised. people are generally super tolerant because if you're hiking a feature, you are putting in work. Basically, strap in (out of the way). Wait for a long gap in traffic to drop, ride well away from the feature before you unstrap (so you're not holding up others behind you). hike back up, repeat as necessary .


----------

